# Any indians who moved from Singapore or US to Aberdeen?



## Wherenext (Oct 12, 2012)

Hi experts,

We are Indians currently in Singapore. We were in US for the last few years.
We might move be trying to move to UK and since my hubby works in the Oil & gas sector Aberdeen seems to be having most job opportunities.
I would like to know how it is like to live in Aberdeen. I have never been to the UK before and hence have absolutely no idea 
I would like to know what would be a good salary for a family for three to live comfortably and also save a little. 
Currently both of us are working and if we move I wouldn't be having a job at least for a while until i find one.
What is the cost of living - daily expenses, utilities, taxes, education expenses, eating out etc.

And one specific question to the Indians out there - does Aberdeen have Indian grocery stores etc?

Also what are the chances of getting a job for an IT professional in Aberdeen.

Any help would be highly appreciated 

Regards,
Wherenext.


----------



## teuchter (Dec 12, 2011)

Wherenext said:


> Hi experts,
> 
> We are Indians currently in Singapore. We were in US for the last few years.
> We might move be trying to move to UK and since my hubby works in the Oil & gas sector Aberdeen seems to be having most job opportunities.
> ...


Your biggest adjustment coming from Singapore/India will be the weather: it's currently 0C and snowing in Aberdeen, and highest forecast temperatures this week are only 3C. It's not unusual for temperatures to drop below -10C in winter. It also rains a lot all year round. In mid-winter it's dark almost 20 hours a day, whereas in mid-summer there is only 4 hours of darkness a day.

A decent salary for a family of three to live on would be anything above GBP30K. Accommodation costs are slightly higher than in other Scottish cities, so expect to pay between GBP700-800/month for a decent furnished 2-bedroomed flat in a good area.

To get an idea of grocery costs/what foodstuffs are available, check out the websites of Asda and Tesco, the two most popular supermarket chains. There are a number of Indian grocery stores.

As for cost of living: there are various threads here covering this topic already. Education in public schools is free, as is healthcare if you are on a proper visa.

Unemployment in Aberdeen is currently the lowest in Scotland (and one of the lowest in the UK), so assuming you have the proper visa (eg Tier 2 Dependent) then you shouldn't have too much trouble finding work.

teuchter


----------



## Wherenext (Oct 12, 2012)

teuchter said:


> Your biggest adjustment coming from Singapore/India will be the weather: it's currently 0C and snowing in Aberdeen, and highest forecast temperatures this week are only 3C. It's not unusual for temperatures to drop below -10C in winter. It also rains a lot all year round. In mid-winter it's dark almost 20 hours a day, whereas in mid-summer there is only 4 hours of darkness a day.
> 
> A decent salary for a family of three to live on would be anything above GBP30K. Accommodation costs are slightly higher than in other Scottish cities, so expect to pay between GBP700-800/month for a decent furnished 2-bedroomed flat in a good area.
> 
> ...


Thank you so much for the reply.
yes weather would infact be one BIG change for us.
how long does winters usually last there? Are there kid friendly parks/beaches etc which can be visited during summer?

The rent I would say is still lesser than Singapore. We currently pay SGD 2900 for a 3 bedroom place


----------



## teuchter (Dec 12, 2011)

Wherenext said:


> Thank you so much for the reply.
> yes weather would infact be one BIG change for us.
> how long does winters usually last there? Are there kid friendly parks/beaches etc which can be visited during summer?
> 
> The rent I would say is still lesser than Singapore. We currently pay SGD 2900 for a 3 bedroom place


For sure rent is cheaper than in Singapore 

Winters in Aberdeen are loooong....think October through April 

The beach in Aberdeen is very kid friendly, and there are a number of great parks: Hazlehead Park and Duthie Park are two of the better-known ones.

Note that Aberdeen is home to two world class universities, so there is a sizeable international student community.

teuchter


----------

